# MECA SBN in Daytona Florida, who's going?



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

It'll be my first meca comp and interested to see who's going for the 3x point event?!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yes....I'm so there....I'm tacking my vacation during this time to attend.....Are you competing in the events?
Hope to see some cool systems.


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm definately going but competing I'm working on getting a system put together so if I can manage to in time then yes if not then no lol


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be there.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Will there be some great SQ systems on hand to listen to there?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

not competing sq but i'll be there. it was a clusterfux to do Best of Best of Show last year going inside and outside so i'ma just do SPL this year

BUT I HOPE FOR SOME SQ DEMOS....


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

cjazzy4 said:


> Will there be some great SQ systems on hand to listen to there?


Yes.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome.....I can't wait......Does anyone know if there is a tick special if you want to go both days....Mar 2,3?


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

IT's here....SPRING BREAK NATIONALS '13.....I LOOKING FORWARD TO AN AWESOME 2 DAYS......AND DEMO SOME GREAT SQ CARS.....AND SEE ALL THE NEW EQUIPMENT ON DISPLAY.....AND LEARN SOMETHING NEW ABOUT CAR AUDIO


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

No pics yet ?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

DAT said:


> No pics yet ?


My thoughts exactly. I want to know what I am missing and more importantly what I can expect next year. 

BTW, does anyone know the dates for 2014 SBN yet by chance? I know this one has not ended yet... 

You guys speak of cold weather? Try being buried under 2 feet of snow since last night and it's still coming down.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

forwarded from another forum:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

new member.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> new member.


Now that is funny...

On another front, look at all of those crazy spl guys. Any pics of the sq guys' vehicles to be found?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I son't see any pictures, just red xs.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't see any pictures, just red xs.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I don't see any pictures, just red xs.


I had to go sign up for the host site - mobileaudioforum.com before I could see any of the pictures. Imagine finding a car audio forum that I didn't know about. So far it is not nearly as impressive as this one tho.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Now that is funny...
> 
> On another front, look at all of those crazy spl guys. Any pics of the sq guys' vehicles to be found?


My question too.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Craig Butler - NEW SPL record if you care.... *181.1*

Craig Butler 181.1 - YouTube


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was there first real actual large scale competition and it was huge IMO however I have no pics.

I did find it quite ironic there was a massive trend.. Obviously spl and show car being the biggest but all the spl cars were all horribly ugly installs in beat ass cars lol (as I have always seen.) then u had the sq guys all outside real quiet lol and super clean fabs and instals.

Side note I seen Scott from HAT was super upset I couldn't get to hear his g35.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

DAT said:


> Craig Butler - NEW SPL record if you care.... *181.1*
> 
> Craig Butler 181.1 - YouTube


Nope, don't


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pimpnyou204 said:


> I was there first real actual large scale competition and it was huge IMO however I have no pics.
> 
> I did find it quite ironic there was a massive trend.. Obviously spl and show car being the biggest but all the spl cars were all horribly ugly installs in beat ass cars lol (as I have always seen.) then u had the sq guys all outside real quiet lol and super clean fabs and instals.
> 
> Side note I seen Scott from HAT was super upset I couldn't get to hear his g35.


And... Who had the best you heard? Details?... Scott's g35 is on my list of want to hears for next year too.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

scott sold the G last year fellas. its there under new ownership.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Zapco won MECA Best of Show SQ.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Zapco won MECA Best of Show SQ.


You can't just tease us like that


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

DAT said:


> Craig Butler - NEW SPL record if you care.... *181.1*
> 
> Craig Butler 181.1 - YouTube


That is badass! Yeah I'm an SQ guy but man there is a LOT of blood, sweat and tears that goes into building that! Ya gotta respect that. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> new member.


that's crazy, the Pics show up for me on this thread.....

Hmm sorry guys.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

DAT said:


> that's crazy, the Pics show up for me on this thread.....
> 
> Hmm sorry guys.


I got nothing but blank space


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT said:


> that's crazy, the Pics show up for me on this thread.....
> 
> Hmm sorry guys.


They only show up because you have signed in to the other site. The cookie from that site allows you to view the pics. Otherwise they are blocked.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's my coverage of SBN:

There is a rose in Spanish Harlem

A red rose up in Spanish Harlem

It is a special one,

it's never seen the sun

It only comes out when the moon is on the run

And all the stars are gleaming

It's growing in the street right up through the concrete

But soft and sweet and dreamin'

..

I need to drive an icepick into my ears to get that song out of my head ....


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Bimmer didn't do too bad for its first competition 

Will come back later with my thoughts. I had a great weekend, met a lot cool guys.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I know the feeling.



Neil_J said:


> Here's my coverage of SBN:
> 
> There is a rose in Spanish Harlem
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Results are starting to go up on the MECA site.

They've got a couple of the 1st place results, but the rest is blank. I'll be hammering the refresh button for the next few hours...


Edit: looks like I came in fourth in ModEx! I can live with that


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow Neil way to go dude! What are your plans for the rest of the season? Staying in mod ex? 


My score was pitiful.  I blew it for myself. Like I dumb ass I dropped brand new midbass in the kicks the day before the show. Kicking myself now for ever thinking that was a good idea. The enclosures that worked well for the Beymas at Finals couldn't handle the new ones and it overshadowed all the improvements I made and no amount of tuning was enough to fix it. I have got to stop sabotaging myself. On the downside, that one thing affected almost everything a little bit. On the bright side, that's all that was wrong from all 3 judges. And turns out, my poor sq tune happens to sound pretty darn good as a daily driving tune. Should have my enclosures upgraded in about a week or so and I'll be golden. 

The show was a blast though. It sparked the bug back in me that I had lost since Finals ended. Feels good to be back in the lanes.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

What lanes? The ones that blew down in the 30mph wind?  

Will likely stay in ModEx until they change the rules again mid-season  I'm not competing again until the car is finished, rushing to get it ready for SBN was a terrible idea. I shot myself in the foot as well, so I totally relate there. If they handed out "shoulda-woulda-coulda" points, I'd have won the show.

I agree it was a blast, and I wish there were more shows closer, as gas is getting higher and my work schedule isn't going to get any more free.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

That wind was ABSURD! When it blew my sun shade out of the ground and I grabbed onto it it actually started to take me with it. 

Fortunately for us it's early in the season and there's still plenty of time to get our act together and kick butt. 

Were you ever doing demos? I clearly remember hearing non-sq music blaring from what I thought was inside and it turned out to be you...

edit. I just want to add, although I didn't hear nearly as many vehicles as I had wanted to, Brian's Cruze was absolutely astonishing. If anyone is ever close enough to listen to his car, DO IT. It's a game-changer for sure.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> That wind was ABSURD! When it blew my sun shade out of the ground and I grabbed onto it it actually started to take me with it.
> 
> Fortunately for us it's early in the season and there's still plenty of time to get our act together and kick butt.
> 
> Were you ever doing demos? I clearly remember hearing non-sq music blaring from what I thought was inside and it turned out to be you...


I did lot of demos, and got a lot of great feedback. I'm running a 300ft extension cord to the back of the parking lot next time though, I'm sure all that dubstep inside the convention center didn't help my score. 

I'll be lucky if the car is ready by next year's SBN. But when it is, watch out


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

So Karl Oler got a score of 48.7 (!!!), which is 15 points lower than the next lowest score, and somehow got Best of Best of Show? Is that some kind of sick joke?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Neil_J said:


> So Karl Oler got a score of 48.7 (!!!), which is 15 points lower than the next lowest score, and somehow got Best of Best of Show? Is that some kind of sick joke?


bobos is about the accumulative of all 5 formats brah. u should try it it is hard but the most challenging thing to do at a show


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea, usually spl guys win that due to the two spl portions of the category, along with install and rta.

150 max in spl and 130 max in park and pound.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Still seems like a loophole to me  Last place in 3+ categories doesn't equate to Best of Best of show in my mind


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Great turn out, MECA had 36 SQ vehicles.

Highest scores of the show, classes not considered. Its great to see the lower and middle class cars placing well in the top ten!!!!

1st Steve Cook 86.8 Extreme
2nd Julius Piles 81.25 Modex
3rd Steve Head 80.9 Extreme
4th Grace Hedrick 80.9 Modified Street
5th Jeff Kidwell 80.67 Modified
6th Chris Lacombe 79.75 Extreme
7th Herman Smith 78.67 Modified
8th Brian Mitchel 78.42 Master
9th Brett Nelker 77.42 Modex
10th Pete Lutz 76.58 Stock


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> My score was pitiful.  I blew it for myself. Like I dumb ass I dropped brand new midbass in the kicks the day before the show.


it's a sickness. 



Neil_J said:


> Will likely stay in ModEx until they change the rules again mid-season



for realz.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Matt R said:


> Great turn out, MECA had 36 SQ vehicles.
> 
> Highest scores of the show, classes not considered. Its great to see the lower and middle class cars placing well in the top ten!!!!
> 
> ...



Great job guys!... Man I have to listen to cooks truck sometime! 

Holy poop on pete's score for stock!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Great job guys!... Man I have to listen to cooks truck sometime!


Word of warning: it'll be the last thing you'll ever hear if you do.

Lots of good scores, it's a bit surprising. I'm interested to see how it all plays out over the rest of the season. Well done everyone. 

Side note, I was also really impressed with Grace's new kicks. They look great and made her car sound quite good. Well-deserved win on her part. :thumbsup:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Side note, I was also really impressed with Grace's new kicks. They look great and made her car sound quite good. Well-deserved win on her part. :thumbsup:


Graces new shoes made her car sound better? hummm....


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Graces new shoes made her car sound better? hummm....


lol :laugh:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> Bimmer didn't do too bad for its first competition
> 
> Will come back later with my thoughts. I had a great weekend, met a lot cool guys.


^^

Congratulations!!! The install was Beautiful. I hate that I didn't get a chance to hear it before I pulled out.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok finally made it home from Daytona to California. Reading this post I want to thank Ally for the compliment!! I also want to thank all of the judges especially Vinny and Justin and Matt Roberts!! You guys worked hard all weekend through the crappy weather to make sure we all got judged, even coming back when we were not ready to give us plenty of time. Judging is a thankless job. Everyone loves you when you give a good score and hates you when you give a bad. I think all of you did your best to judge by what you heard and saw so I want to thank you and I will see all of you at finals. I want to also say thank you to all of my team Arc Audio teammates for making me feel at home on the east coast!!! This had to be one of the best shows I have been to for the level of class shown by every SQ competitor there!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

secretsquirl said:


> Ok finally made it home from Daytona to California. Reading this post I want to thank Ally for the compliment!! I also want to thank all of the judges especially Vinny and Justin and Matt Roberts!! You guys worked hard all weekend through the crappy weather to make sure we all got judged, even coming back when we were not ready to give us plenty of time. Judging is a thankless job. Everyone loves you when you give a good score and hates you when you give a bad. I think all of you did your best to judge by what you heard and saw so I want to thank you and I will see all of you at finals. I want to also say thank you to all of my team Arc Audio teammates for making me feel at home on the east coast!!! This had to be one of the best shows I have been to for the level of class shown by every SQ competitor there!!!


Slacker... 3 days to get home... Lol!


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> So Karl Oler got a score of 48.7 (!!!), which is 15 points lower than the next lowest score, and somehow got Best of Best of Show? Is that some kind of sick joke?


He was also the only one to take up the challenge to qualify for the BOBOS award. 

There was a guy named Brian (from Arc Audio) in the Master class who just had to make an odd 200 combined points in SPL and park and pound to take the title, but did not take up the BOBOS challenge. 

However, Brian did end up deservedly winning the SQL Best of Show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

silent_riot said:


> He was also the only one to take up the challenge to qualify for the BOBOS award.
> 
> There was a guy named Brian (from Arc Audio) in the Master class who just had to make an odd 200 combined points in SPL and park and pound to take the title, but did not take up the BOBOS challenge.
> 
> However, Brian did end up deservedly winning the SQL Best of Show.


Brian aka the guy above your post


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah i was the last one to get judged for sq and had already stressed my system doing spl for Iasca earlier. I did kick the thought around on the bobos but in the end I would have probably messed up my sq score


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah ok, small world! 
I'm one of the MECA judges (Jonathan from Trinidad) who did install and rta judging along with Matt.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes very small world and the Internet makes it smaller. Thank you as well for taking the time to judge all the vehicles!!!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I so enjoyed this years SBN .....Looking forward to SBN 14.....Hope there will be some car shows to go to before then....Want to see more great systems....and talk with others to learn about systems.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

secretsquirl said:


> Ok finally made it home from Daytona to California. Reading this post I want to thank Ally for the compliment!! I also want to thank all of the judges especially Vinny and Justin and Matt Roberts!! You guys worked hard all weekend through the crappy weather to make sure we all got judged, even coming back when we were not ready to give us plenty of time. Judging is a thankless job. Everyone loves you when you give a good score and hates you when you give a bad. I think all of you did your best to judge by what you heard and saw so I want to thank you and I will see all of you at finals. I want to also say thank you to all of my team Arc Audio teammates for making me feel at home on the east coast!!! This had to be one of the best shows I have been to for the level of class shown by every SQ competitor there!!!


Thanks Brian, it was good to hang out a bit more and get to know you some. Seem like good fella to me!

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

silent_riot said:


> Ah ok, small world!
> I'm one of the MECA judges (Jonathan from Trinidad) who did install and rta judging along with Matt.


Whats up Jonathan, good to get to know you and Arian. You guys surprised us with some very solid judging and a humble nature! Great job, i'm putting my vote in for you guys to come to finals to judge.

Matt


----------



## Aarian (Mar 8, 2013)

Matt R said:


> Whats up Jonathan, good to get to know you and Arian. You guys surprised us with some very solid judging and a humble nature! Great job, i'm putting my vote in for you guys to come to finals to judge.
> 
> Matt


yow yow whats up...i just decided to join DIYMA... Had a lot of fun in and out of the show...Daytona is nice...vehicles were good. Hoping to get summoned for finals


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

silent_riot said:


> Ah ok, small world!
> I'm one of the MECA judges (Jonathan from Trinidad) who did install and rta judging along with Matt.


^^

What's up Johnathan? I'm Demetrius from SBN. I had the Black Nissan Altima.


----------



## Aarian (Mar 8, 2013)

hey Demetrius whats up...i didnt know you did rta as well...hope to see u at finals or at the next SBN!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't do RTA at SBN, I only entered the sound competition. I'm looking forward to seeing you all again at Finals.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> Bimmer didn't do too bad for its first competition
> 
> Will come back later with my thoughts. I had a great weekend, met a lot cool guys.


Congrats on the win.....I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hear your car......What did your build consist of?......Are there any videos of the build?


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

The BMW was bad ass and builder and owner are top of the heap great guys!!


----------



## Grace H (Mar 8, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> Graces new shoes made her car sound better? hummm....


Don't you know shoes make or break the entire thing!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Grace H said:


> Don't you know shoes make or break the entire thing!


lol- welcome aboard!


----------



## Grace H (Mar 8, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> lol- welcome aboard!


I know, I know been told for a couple yrs now I need to get on here. Finally listened. Now on to the task of figuring out who everyone is.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

That's always the difficult part on the Internet Who is who!!!


----------



## Aarian (Mar 8, 2013)

well...i'm Aarian LOL!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

MY name is Charles......In sunny Orlando Fl.....love SQ vehicles and mixed fruity drinks....just not both at the same time....I'm a law abiding


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Grace, it's Howard


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Grace Congrats.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Grace H said:


> I know, I know been told for a couple yrs now I need to get on here. Finally listened. Now on to the task of figuring out who everyone is.





Aarian said:


> well...i'm Aarian LOL!





Hi Aarian and Grace, welcome to Diyma! I'm Mike D (_...and I get respect, your cash and your jewelry is what I expect..._ Bonus points if you name what song that's from) and I had the blue Toyota Sequoia at SBN. Pics in my build log in my signature. Grace we were in Street together a couple years ago when I had the Highlander.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Hi Aarian and Grace, welcome to Diyma! I'm Mike D (_...and I get respect, your cash and your jewelry is what I expect..._ Bonus points if you name what song that's from) and I had the blue Toyota Sequoia at SBN. Pics in my build log in my signature. Grace we were in Street together a couple years ago when I had the Highlander.


Who's cd's you steal???


----------



## Aarian (Mar 8, 2013)

kool dudes...i lost my hat in someones car at this SBN  Kindly return it at SBN 28 or Finals if i am there


----------

